# Sticky  show off your craftsmanship (forum members)



## guitaristgibson

post picks of your homemade guitar here
lets see em!
sticky pending


----------



## gf7duster

Here's the start of one I am having done.


----------



## gf7duster

One with the binding in place.I had Jon Moore from Tone for Days make me a set of HSS pickups for it.Schaller roller bridge,Planet Wave tuners.Can't wait for it to be done.


----------



## Lab123

Well its not a guitar but its what I am working on now...Its a Irish Bouzouki I am making for a member of one of the local Irish Bands....Larry


----------



## Spikezone

I'll bite...I have posted these before, but what the heck...it's what the thread is for, right? The first one is 'Myderne', which I built as a 'Celebrate Life' project when I was recovering from cancer in 2005/06:



















In the background in the previous picture, is 'Spike' which I started and lost interest in way back in 1975, then rallied again and finished in about 1980. A couple of years ago I changed out the Gibson T-Top I originally put in with a GFS Pro-Tubes humbucker, and last year I replaced the bridge, pots, switch and knobs. It really needs a new paint job, because one of my daughters was using it for Stage Band in Junior High and it took a bit of a beating, but at the moment Spike looks like this:










-Mikey


----------



## Matthew

These are about the coolest guitars I have ever seen. it makes it seem like the Flying V is a museum artifact...Wow!


----------



## greco

Lab123 said:


> Its a Irish Bouzouki I am making....


kksjur ...impressive looking work. :bow: kksjur

I very envious of your clean and organized bench also 

Dave


----------



## Lincoln

I'll play too. 

This is the first & only Tele I've ever built. Good old Black/Chrome, with a tummy cut and bucker in the bridge. It's become one of my favorite players.


----------



## guitaristgibson

loving that tele
wowowow

would love to see more pics


----------



## IronMan

Lincoln said:


> I'll play too. :smile:
> 
> This is the first & only Tele I've ever built. Good old Black/Chrome, with a tummy cut and bucker in the bridge. It's become one of my favorite players.


Nice!!! I Like tele's also Here is a few that I made.


----------



## Spikezone

Lincoln said:


> I'll play too. :smile:
> 
> This is the first & only Tele I've ever built. Good old Black/Chrome, with a tummy cut and bucker in the bridge. It's become one of my favorite players.


 WOW Lincoln, that is a sweet sweet Tele! I just love it!
-Mikey


----------



## Matthew

These pictures are as inspiring as H.O. Studley's toolchest. I am very impressed.


----------



## Matthew

oh yeah! I would love to whale on those tele's through a stack. Hot damn!


----------



## shoretyus

Matthew said:


> oh yeah! I would love to whale on those tele's through a stack. Hot damn!


How about one of these


----------



## WarrenG




----------



## Lab123

What very talented guys.....And because I am an acoustic guy I have to make a special comment on Warrens work....Fantastic...............Larry


----------



## guitaristgibson

sorry if this sounds like a noob question, but what kind of wood is that on the back in the 3rd picture warren? looks really good


----------



## WarrenG

It's called Ziricote. A great looking tonewood that sounds similar to a number of rosewoods. The only issue with it is maintenance: humidity must remain stable (~40-45%) or else you risk cracking since the wood will dump moisture very quickly. 



guitaristgibson said:


> sorry if this sounds like a noob question, but what kind of wood is that on the back in the 3rd picture warren? looks really good


----------



## Mooh

WarrenG said:


> It's called Ziricote. A great looking tonewood that sounds similar to a number of rosewoods. The only issue with it is maintenance: humidity must remain stable (~40-45%) or else you risk cracking since the wood will dump moisture very quickly.


LOVE ziricote, I have one acoustic with a ziricote fingerboard and it feels so nice!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 1PUTTS

guitaristgibson said:


> sorry if this sounds like a noob question, but what kind of wood is that on the back in the 3rd picture warren? looks really good


I was going to ask the same question but I see it got answered...gorgeous looking wood!


----------



## Matthew

shoretyus said:


> How about one of these



Beautiful grain!


----------



## sick-strings

Everything here is beautiful but I've gotta make special comment on Warren's acoustic (the wood grain on the back of that acoustic is the nicest wood grain I've ever seen - spectacular work man) and on the black tele by Lincoln - that is a beauty. I know my next guitar will be a tele and I was thinking natural wood grain but now I'm thinking what Lincoln's got done. That looks so nice. Lincoln - where do you get your tele parts? and did you make the neck?

Thx


----------



## Lincoln

sick-strings said:


> Everything here is beautiful but I've gotta make special comment on Warren's acoustic (the wood grain on the back of that acoustic is the nicest wood grain I've ever seen - spectacular work man) and on the black tele by Lincoln - that is a beauty. I know my next guitar will be a tele and I was thinking natural wood grain but now I'm thinking what Lincoln's got done. That looks so nice. Lincoln - where do you get your tele parts? and did you make the neck?
> 
> Thx


Thank you. I took my mexi-tele apart to use as a pattern, the body is pine, the paint is Dupont automotive base coat/clear coat, 4 coats of base, 6 coats of clear. The neck came from Bezdez, made in Germany they said. Bezdez supplied most of the parts, pick guard came out of the US. The humbucker is a Gibson PAF.
I think the difference is, when you build your own body you can place every component excactly where you want it instead of "making do" with holes that are already there.

Funny you should mention choosing solid colour over natural. I started out doing everything in solid colours, and after that Tele I swore I would never paint another guitar. I guess it hurt me to cover up that Alabama pine. The grain in it was beautiful. 
That, and being inspired by Marty's clear finishes is what did it for me. I love wood, I can't cover it up anymore. :smile:

Thanks to everyone else who commented on the Tele too. :smile: It just goes to show how timeless Fender's designs were.


----------



## martyb1

I agree
I find it hard covering up the grain of wood.I would love to do everything natural but..............:smile:


----------



## gf7duster

Here are the latest pics of mine being built.


----------



## guitaristgibson

come lets see these beauties people


----------



## ajcoholic

A few of my faves...

My black LP









My big semi hollow archtop









My benedetto archtop









my 56' LP Jr copy


----------



## guitaristgibson

lovin that benedetto archtop


----------



## gf7duster

Getting closer to completion.


----------



## Joel Rainville

My latest, completed last year :


----------



## ajcoholic

Joel Rainville said:


> My latest, completed last year :


I like that body shape... its very cool.

AJC


----------



## Joel Rainville

ajcoholic said:


> I like that body shape... its very cool.
> 
> AJC


Thanks. I built a few using that particular shape, varying a few details like the body contour :


----------



## Spikezone

AJ, I have always followed and admired your build threads...you have quite a legacy of sweet craftsmanship going there....and Joel, I remember when you posted the first threads on your guitars...I agree with AJ, that is a cool body shape, and you did an excellent job on them.
-Mikey


----------



## Joel Rainville

ajcoholic said:


> A few of my faves...
> 
> My benedetto archtop


Love that one... Did you sell it?


----------



## Budda

there are some very nice lookin guitars on here!

I'll add my custom 7 when its done


----------



## BrianA

There are some very talented luthiers posting their work here. Very nice stuff!:bow:

Here's one I built of my own design. Inspiration for the body shape came from my old PRS CU22. I went headless with a bolt on neck (machine bolts into wood inserts) so I could use it as a travel guitar that I could break down and fit in a suitcase. I built four of these (three have found there way into other players hands but I kept this one fro me!)


----------



## BrianA

Here's another one I did. Not the best workmanship, but my most ambitious guitar project (and my first). I bought a copy of 'Making an Archtop Guitar' by Robert Benedetto and found it so interesting that I had to tackle it. The icing was meeting Benedetto himself and getting him to give it a test drive and sign the back for me!


----------



## Spikezone

BrianA said:


> Here's another one I did. Not the best workmanship, but my most ambitious guitar project (and my first). I bought a copy of 'Making an Archtop Guitar' by Robert Benedetto and found it so interesting that I had to tackle it. The icing was meeting Benedetto himself and getting him to give it a test drive and sign the back for me!


Geez, Brian, whaddya mean 'not the best workmanship'? That is a BEAUTY! It looks damn fine from here! NEVER point out your mistakes-most people wouldn't notice them anyway. Besides, somebody who couldn't/wouldn't tackle one themselves would have no right to criticize. And to get the sig on it as well-TOO COOL! How does it sound/play?
-Mikey
P.S. The travel guitar is a great idea, too, nicely done!


----------



## BrianA

Spikezone said:


> Geez, Brian, whaddya mean 'not the best workmanship'? That is a BEAUTY! It looks damn fine from here! NEVER point out your mistakes-most people wouldn't notice them anyway. Besides, somebody who couldn't/wouldn't tackle one themselves would have no right to criticize. And to get the sig on it as well-TOO COOL! How does it sound/play?
> -Mikey
> P.S. The travel guitar is a great idea, too, nicely done!


Thanks Mikey! As far as the workmanship goes, well it's not up to the calibre of a professional luthier or production piece (as much as I'd love to claim it is!). The sound is actually quite good. I seemed to have managed to 'tune' the top and bottom fairly well. Playability... not so great. I chose poorly for the fret wire and the neck shape (I basically followed Benedetto's profile) so it turned out less comfortable for my hand than the typical typical modern electric feel that I like. I could have tried to fix it up, but I decided rather than screw it up, I'd just keep it on display.

Now meeting Benedetto and all was a real thrill. I was living in the San Jose, CA area at the time and Bob had just joined up with Fender and was doing a tour with Jimmy Bruno to promote their new relationship. They appeared at the Guitar Showcase for a mini concert and meet and greet. I was among only about eight or ten who showed up (don't ask me why it was so poorly attended?!?!) but the result was front row seating for everyone and plenty of opportunity to chat (and show off your home-made archtop) to Bob and Jimmy.

Brian


----------



## ajcoholic

Joel Rainville said:


> Love that one... Did you sell it?


Hell no!  Itsright here next to me... 

AJC

PS here is a Tele I just finished tonight. Started it January...worked on it in my spare time at work... thats why it took me 2 months instead of a feekend  its a chambered single piece ash body, ,maple neck with Indian RW board, bound body and neck. BG Custom Tele pickups (vintage wind). Very very snappy, very resonant and lots of sustain. Great guitar, probably one of my best so far.


----------



## ajcoholic

BrianA said:


> Here's another one I did. Not the best workmanship, but my most ambitious guitar project (and my first). I bought a copy of 'Making an Archtop Guitar' by Robert Benedetto and found it so interesting that I had to tackle it. The icing was meeting Benedetto himself and getting him to give it a test drive and sign the back for me!


Amazing story, and guitar! 

AJC


----------



## gf7duster

Well it's just about finished.It just needs those JS Moore's wired up and it's ready.I thought I would post a couple of the most recent pics.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

OK, I looked at this thread about 30 times and can't pick a favorite. Beautiful work, hope my first comes out even half as good.


----------



## tech_1230

*Amazing*

kksjur I have to say there are some talented builders here.Just getting started myself,can't wait to get started on my next one.


----------



## starjag

ajcoholic said:


> My benedetto archtop


WoW! I would love to see a few more pics of this one


----------



## ajcoholic

starjag said:


> WoW! I would love to see a few more pics of this one


You can see tons of photos and the entire build sequence over on Harmony central... 

Here is the link:

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?t=1472355

Its long, with lots of chatter. but you can weed through it fast. 

AJC


----------



## AdverbThis!

shoretyus said:


> How about one of these


Those look beautiful! What kind wood did you use for the bodies?
-AT!


----------



## shoretyus

ajcoholic said:


> You can see tons of photos and the entire build sequence over on Harmony central...
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?t=1472355
> 
> AJC


Dang you ... must resist 


AdverbThis!

They are Cocobolo tops on walnut back and necks on two. Cocobolo on cedar with maple neck and and all walnut one. Ipe fretboard 9 1/2" radius.Various JS moore pu's on 4 way switches.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=14235


----------



## AdverbThis!

Shoretyus: Those are some sweet woods. What do they sound like, and are the walnut guitars pretty heavy?


----------



## shoretyus

AdverbThis! said:


> Shoretyus: Those are some sweet woods. What do they sound like, and are the walnut guitars pretty heavy?


They are wonderful sounding... all different winds etc so they are a little different. Chambering got them down to around 6lbs + .


----------



## zontar

BrianA said:


> Here's another one I did. Not the best workmanship, but my most ambitious guitar project (and my first). I bought a copy of 'Making an Archtop Guitar' by Robert Benedetto and found it so interesting that I had to tackle it. The icing was meeting Benedetto himself and getting him to give it a test drive and sign the back for me!


Nice looking guitar.

I've read the book, and if I had any aptitude for woodworking of that sort I would love to try one. Nice to see somebody used it and did well--even got the approval of the author!

Nice work.


----------



## Biggy Boy

*Lefties*

Hi 
Just signed up and thought I would post some pictures of the guitars and basses I have made.

I started making my own guitars just over a year ago.


This is the first one I made.




















Glen


----------



## Big_Daddy

Wow, some beautiful work here. You guys inspire me. I was going to open a DIY thread of a cabinet project I did but am too humbled by all these beautiful guitars. :bow::bow:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hey Big Daddy..............post it anyway..........we very seldom pick on anyone...............well not very often...............well we sometimes pick on some people sometimes............actually cabinets are being discussed quite a bit...............James on Bass made a beauty set with his dad...................Sambonee is in the middle of something and KW-Guitar Guy is currently looking for a chainsaw to modify his 4X12............post away.........please


----------



## Biggy Boy

Ya go for it!
I'd like to see it too!

Second guitar I made a 59 copy hollow LP
it has onboard distortion and clean boost.
Flame Maple top back Cherry core













Third guitar built:
This one is semi hollow
Maple and Walnut
































Glen


----------



## Big_Daddy

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey Big Daddy..............post it anyway..........we very seldom pick on anyone...............well not very often...............well we sometimes pick on some people sometimes............actually cabinets are being discussed quite a bit...............James on Bass made a beauty set with his dad...................Sambonee is in the middle of something and KW-Guitar Guy is currently looking for a chainsaw to modify his 4X12............post away.........please


What the hell...I've got a thick skin. Stay tuned to the Amps and Cabs forum.


----------



## Biggy Boy

BrianA said:


> There are some very talented luthiers posting their work here. Very nice stuff!:bow:
> 
> Here's one I built of my own design. Inspiration for the body shape came from my old PRS CU22. I went headless with a bolt on neck (machine bolts into wood inserts) so I could use it as a travel guitar that I could break down and fit in a suitcase. I built four of these (three have found there way into other players hands but I kept this one fro me!)


Oh Man that is beautiful, nice hardware too!


----------



## Biggy Boy

Made this one for my music teacher.


----------



## Starbuck

Biggy Boy said:


> Made this one for my music teacher.



Lucky Music Teacher!! That's beautiful!


----------



## Biggy Boy

Thanks Starbuck
Think he's lucky!
This is what I made for my Bass instructor! It's fretless






























Glen


----------



## Biggy Boy

This bass I made for myself, I don't thnk it's as nice as the other one.


----------



## lbrown1

Biggy Boy said:


> Made this one for my music teacher.


now that is one fantastic looking guitar...just LOVE the wood used.....nice job man!


----------



## Biggy Boy

Thanks
Ibrown1

learning how to make them was a lot of fun.
As was building them, I still have alot to learn thou!!
Each time I make one I learn from my mistakes, find better easier ways of doing things....... Some of the mistakes were good ones

Glen


----------



## Canadian Charlie

What a wealth of great Canadian craftsmen we have here, all masters at thier work. 

Congrats guys. 


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Voxboy

ajcoholic said:


> Hell no!  Itsright here next to me...
> 
> AJC
> 
> PS here is a Tele I just finished tonight. Started it January...worked on it in my spare time at work... thats why it took me 2 months instead of a feekend  its a chambered single piece ash body, ,maple neck with Indian RW board, bound body and neck. BG Custom Tele pickups (vintage wind). Very very snappy, very resonant and lots of sustain. Great guitar, probably one of my best so far.


Words cannot express just how beautiful I think that guitar is.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Voxboy said:


> Words cannot express just how beautiful I think that guitar is.


Agreed:bow:. Nicest looking natural Tele I've ever seen.


----------



## martyb1

Hey,I have one of these








Mine is a natural relic though


----------



## martyb1

Here is a group shot a a few








Then there was this one








Might as well use up the 4 pic limit


----------



## Biggy Boy

martyb1 said:


> Here is a group shot a a few
> Then there was this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realy like the spalting on that one! nice


----------



## AdverbThis!

To martyb1 : That spalted tele looks amazing! Everything in that guitar just seems to gel together.


----------



## guitaristgibson

bunch of awsome guitars here
someday ill be able to make a real post


----------



## I_cant_play

IronMan said:


> Nice!!! I Like tele's also Here is a few that I made.


That Stratocaster is hands down the nicest looking one I have seen in my life. kksjur kksjur kksjur

Just wondering, what body wood is that?


----------



## Darrel Friesen

*My Archtop*

I built this archtop with a cedar top, one piece quilt back and Pau Ferro and maple neck. It has a K & K pickup installed.


----------



## shoretyus

Nice back on that one Darrell.


----------



## Biggy Boy

Yes very nice looking Darrel


----------



## Ian John

It's been a pleasure to see all the guitars so far! I am new here and have enjoyed what I see! Thanks for all who contributed! It's only been a few months since I started to build, four months to be exact. My fist was built with scrap wood not so suited to guitar building. Black walnut chair rail converted into back and sides but with spruce top was bought from a supplier. A learning experience for sure.

































Regards Ian


----------



## Ian John

My second with a little better wood... East Indian rosewood back and sides with wester red cedar top. Sounds great! I think I have just fueled an obsession.
































Three , four , five and six in planning..

Regards Ian


----------



## Darrel Friesen

Looks great Ian. Some real nice details. Keep on building!


----------



## Ian John

Thanks Darrel!! I've made up my mind! I will keep building! Next is on it's way!...

Regards Ian


----------



## neogardguitar

Here's one of mine.

It's a Curly Cherry/Maple and Bearclaw Sitka.
Mahogany neck.


----------



## Stonesy

neogardguitar said:


> Here's one of mine.
> 
> It's a Curly Cherry/Maple and Bearclaw Sitka.
> Mahogany neck.


Interesting bridge. I don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*000-42 clone*

Hi, this is my pride and joy acoustic guitar


----------



## Kenmac

I can see why, Jean. That's a great looking acoustic.


----------



## ajcoholic

Does the tag inside say Martin?

AJC


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*Martin tag*

Yes, I used a Martin tag copy, but it say : Custom build by Jean GODBOUT.

Any way, this guitar is not for sale.


----------



## ajcoholic

Jean GODBOUT said:


> Yes, I used a Martin tag copy, but it say : Custom build by Jean GODBOUT.
> 
> Any way, this guitar is not for sale.


WHat is the headstock veneer? It looks interesting!

I love the look of that guitar, very classy.

AJC


----------



## cheezyridr

this thread has some of the most beautiful work i've seen.
i don't make guitars, so my craftsmanship is not as pretty:


----------



## greco

cheezyridr said:


>


AMAZING work...:bow:

Make quite a large one of those out of bronze and you would have a modern art "sculpture"...seriously

Dave


----------



## Telenator II

Wow! Some absolutely beautiful work here! That spalted maple Tele got me all weak in the knees!

Here's some of my stuff.

I wanted a the roar of a Gibson SG in a guitar that had a 25 1/2" scale. I also wanted it to balance properly without being neck heavby the way SG's are.

This one is based on the venerable old Gibson L6-S. Close your eyes, plug it in and it's pure Angus Young!


----------



## Telenator II

This one really ticked off John Hall and some of the Rickenbacker faithful.

If they hadn't been such arrogant snobs to me when I politely called and asked if they'd build me a 360 with a full size neck, there would have been no issue. This guitar corrects many of the inherent problems with the 360 model from the ergonomics to the basic construction. 

I built this 100 year old black walnut and did the binding with maple. The inlay is also black walnut and I sort of, altered the shape to something I felt better suited the other styling cues on the guitar. The peg head has an extra degree of rake and the neck is a full 1 11/16" wide at the nut, 2 3/16" wide at the 22nd fret. 

Three sets of pickups have come and gone in this guitar before finally settling on a set of Pete Biltoft's Mini-hum sized P90's. 




























Shock! Horror! A volute on a 360 neck?! That's right!


----------



## Telenator II

I got ambitious and made two!

This one is a "bolt-on" with Seymour Duncan Custom Shop P90's on toaster covers.


----------



## ajcoholic

Nice stuff!

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic

Hey whatever happened to "guitaristgibson" - I thought he was going to be making some parts for his guitars, and I sent him some stuff last year... Anyone know what happened?

AJC


----------



## Shauner

*Rick Copy*

These two guitars look amazing. I was just thinking about how difficult it would be to build one with a more suitable neck for me. I love the body shape but dislike the standard rick necks.

I'd love to attempt something similar.
Shauner


----------



## Telenator II

Thanks Shauner. I made a few changes to the Ric specs when I built those. Like oyu, I loved the 360 body but just can'tplay that skinny neck.

You'll notice the one with the set neck has no "R" tail piece. I also made the peg head angle steeper by 1 degree. And the neck is only 5/16" above the body surface. Not 3/4" or so on an actual Ric. I did not chamber the body behind the bridge either. Didn't want to lose the bite!


----------



## Sundog Kid

I just looked through this thread, and I gotta say, my hat is off to you builders.

I recently started doing tech work as more of a business than hobby, and have gotten the itch to build my first solid body.

Reading this thread has got me _ITCHY_

I can't wait to start!

My plan is a Alder body tele, with flamed maple top, body contoured, Pua ferro finger board, with a 8-10" compound fret board.

Keep up the inspiring works!


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*Gibson SG Special replica Custom*










This is my 61 SG Special Custom REPLICA, not a real Gibson. I add the word Custom because I made it with a ABR-1 bridge and a stop bar instead of the regular wraparound bridge. Typical 1 3/8 inch thick, mahogany body and neck in cherry red, 12 inchs radius rosewood fretboard with pearl dots inlay. Very cool guitar, awesome tone with the Jason LOLLAR pickups. I eareased the logo for obvious reason.

This one may be for sale, make me an offer Jean GODBOUT


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*PRS style guitar*










Here my PRS style guitar, scratch build with a chambered mahogany body with a quilted maple top in transparent green, abalone inlay all around with a curly maple binding, curly maple neck with extensive inlay work on a rosewood fingerboard, headstock have a layer of solid ebony with abalone inlay. Kent Amstrong humbucker pickups in gold, Pigtail Wraparound Bridge in gold with upgrade Graph Tech saddles.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*Rick style guitar*










I've been inspired by the Pete Townshend Limited Edition Rickenbacker 1997PT (1987) to build this one, mahogany body and neck, Grover Sta-tite tuners, hard to buy genuine "R" Rick tailpiece, genuine Rick toaster pickups, genuine Rick bridge, Rose MORRIS style F hole, 12 inchs radius Cocobolo fretboard. Very light (almost an acoustic guitar).


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*John LENNON Rick 325 replica*










Here my LENNONBACKER, a replica of the John LENNON Ed-Sullivan show in 1964 Rickenbacker 325 Capri, mahogany body and neck with a short scale (20 3/4 inchs), Grover Stra-tite tuners, genuine Rick Toaster pickups, bigsby bridge and tremolo (B-5), hard to find Burn's knobs.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*The curly maple Strat*










I like this one, scratch build Strat with curly maple top (0.200" thick), Chambered Lindenwood aka Basswood body, eastern rock curly maple neck, Fender "F" tuners, GODBOUT hand wound jucy pickups made of curly maple, El Dorado hand made tooled leather pickguard, lathed maple knobs and switch tip, plus my own design special home made GODBOUT hard tail bridge with a brass inertia block, narrow spacing (2 1/16 inchs) and brass Tele saddles, Fender "F" neck plate. 

Other pictures at : Stratocaster clone - DIY


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*The Resewood Tele*










An other Beatles guitar, the Harrison's Let it Be guitar replica. Note that there are no string tree, I build the headstock with a slight angle (about 2 degrees) and I used a thicker piece of wood so the headstock is a little more further back than the original design, the combination of the two mods give enough pressure of the strings on the nut.

I also made the HiFi tubes amps show in the background using the 300B power tubes.

More details at : Rosewood Telecaster - DIY


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*John LENNON Les Paul Junior Custom replica*










Details at : John LENNON Les Paul Junior Custom clone or style - DIY


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*The Parker Fly style guitar*










More details at : Parker Fly style guitar - DIY

I also made the Vibroverb amp using a 1974 Band Master Reverb head. Details at :http://www.jeangodbout.com/vibroverb/clone-1-en.html


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*Pine Caster*










This is me with my scratch built Pine Caster and my Custom Vibrolux Reverb amp, I bought this amp from Jacques MICHEL (a popular french artist from Quebec), the amp wass in a very bad shape, so I completly rebuild the cabinet, I made a complete capacitors job and I convert it into a brown Vibrolux. Originaly, this is a 1973 Silver face Vibrolux Reverb and I also mod the circuit to black face specs.


----------



## bolero

wow, some really great work in here!! nice guitars!


----------



## rhh7

I agree, wow! Really incredible work. My favorite is the Pine Caster.


----------



## shoretyus

I am diggin'g the Rosewood Tele.... that is probably heavey .... love the colour of them


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

Nop, this Rosewood Tele is only 6.33 Lbs, in fact it is very light (for a Tele)! 

Thank for the appeciation )


----------



## Lab123

Jean...Absolutely beautiful work....Love the Curly Maple Strat


----------



## lbrown1

Jean GODBOUT said:


> An other Beatles guitar, the Harrison's Let it Be guitar replica. Note that there are no string tree, I build the headstock with a slight angle (about 2 degrees) and I used a thicker piece of wood so the headstock is a little more further back than the original design, the combination of the two mods give enough pressure of the strings on the nut.
> 
> I also made the HiFi tubes amps show in the background using the 300B power tubes.
> 
> More details at : Rosewood Telecaster - DIY


those hi fi amps look amazing!


----------



## lbrown1

*this is what happens when you give me sand and a child's toy shovel*

not a REAL guitar.....but the best I can come to making a guitar


----------



## Telenator II

Hi guys, there's real fine work here in this thread. Nice job on those guitars!

Here's some of my work over the past few years.

These guitars are scratch built from raw materials. I'm a serious hobbyist who used to build production guitars for Richelieu who later became Black Rock Guitars in Bridgeport CT.

I never sell the guitars I build as there's just too much work involved in making them, not to mention, some would be illegal. 

Anyway, here's a little sampling.











































Here's a Guild D15M I re-topped and made a new neck for a couple months ago.


----------



## gearbox

Wow. Some very nice work.


----------



## nitrosniffer

..........


----------



## Budda

Ric with fins, nice!


----------



## Telenator II

Yeah man! I always felt the Ric inlays were a little to straight when considering all the other curves on the guitar. I made the radius points bigger on the walnut inlays so they would match the rounder points on their triangle shape inlays. I know the Ric faithful are probably barfing up their canoles over it but, well, too bad. I like it!


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## Chito

Great looking guitars in here. I wish I am able to make my own too.


----------



## Hypno Toad

Feel really underplayed by some of the work here









Just wanted to post a test run one piece Osage orange neck. Is my first one piece, did this mostly for practice, but may build a Tele body to put it on.










and just finished up and sold a strat..










Poor picture, but the guitar turned out nicely. Normally not a big fan of chunky tremolos, but this is a rather prime example of Kahler. This one is one of the early run "patent applied for" model, so it's probably from roughly 1983. Got it all cleaned up and working smoothly, and it sounds great; very smooth tremolo action.


----------



## cknowles

*Here's my attempt*










Don't recognize it? It's a Telecaster!

Chris


----------



## cknowles

I just have to remove the overburden to reveal the instrument inside

Chris


----------



## cknowles

See! I told you it was in there somewhere, just dying to get out!

Chris


----------



## cknowles

Ah, that's more like it.

Chris


----------



## JamesFryGuitars

Here's one of my best
James Fry Guitars: A Guitar Is Born!


----------



## KGreen

Here's some. All hollowbody electrics. Pictures by kgreenguitars - Photobucket


----------



## mwcarl

KGreen: That Model A looks amazing.

Just finished my first attempt at a guitar build:


----------



## blacktooth

mwcarl said:


> KGreen: That Model A looks amazing.
> 
> Just finished my first attempt at a guitar build:




that's beautiful! what kind of wood is the back and neck?


----------



## mwcarl

blacktooth: The back is sitka spruce and the neck is hard rock maple. While I would use maple for a neck again, I'm not sure that I would work with the spruce again. The spruce is very light, closed pore and easy to work with, but damages very easily since it's quite soft. Can look nice though.


----------



## blacktooth

it does have a very interesting grain pattern to it. I guess you must have stained the neck, it looked potentially natural.
Very nice guitar though, I like it


----------



## codfather

This was my first Cigarbox Guitar I made earlier this spring. It has a mahogany neck made from some door frame pieces. The body is made frome some door skin as I didn't have a cigar box. The frets are made from coat hanger wire inlayed into the neck. It sports a 27 inch action, 4mm action height at the 12th fret, a single coil pup and two Piezo's hidden in the body. I salvaged the Piezo's, switches and jack from some old electical components. It is a 4 string with a nice deep rich acoustic sound, full with deeper basses with the mag/pup and sharp and brassy with the piezo's. It really turns a lot of heads when people see it and they are blown away at how great it sounds for an 18 dollar investment!!!


----------



## mwcarl

My second build, much nicer than the first. Two months to build, which is pretty good, will inlay the headstock in the future, and fix some blemishes. Now I have the winter to figure out what to build next...


----------



## codfather

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q227/codfather_bucket/PB180667.jpg


----------



## blacktooth

Very Nice mwcarl! how do you like those blackouts? I hear they sounds a lot better than EMG's


----------



## mwcarl

The SD Blackouts sound quite nice, but I don't have a lot of experience with other pickups to be able to say how they compare. I've played an active EMG equipped guitar once and I think it sounds better, but without a side by side comparison, I wouldn't be able to say for sure. The amps were different too, so it's a stab in the dark. I just wanted to try active pickups and had these recommended to me. I also like the plain black pickup covers which fit into my design.


----------



## NGroeneveld

57 Classic pickups
Hipshot bridge
Sperzel tuners


----------



## MapleMan

I will try and start off slow...

this was a prototype 7-string build. Still doesnt have a name for the body design.

Specs:
Body: African Mahogany with White-Ash Tone Block and 5A Quilt Maple Top
Neck: 5pc Maple / Walnut
Fretboard: Ebony with Solid Silver and Mother of Pearl Inlays [Matching Headstock]
Electronics: JB/Jazz
Bridge: 7-String TOM



















































Let me know what you all think...

I love feedback, good and bad!


----------



## Ship of fools

Did you show this at the last Van. guitar show at the Croation Center. Love the multi piece neck and I am a sucker for Walnut and Maple.ship


----------



## milobender

Hello all, I'm new to this forum. Here's some pics of my 'Jerry-Caster' "o) I play it almost exclusively. Flame Maple Top and Back, with 1/28" Walnut veneer layer, and one-piece American Cherry core. The neck is from a Hondo Fame 760 (I know Hondo! but I love this neck, the shape, the feel... ) All the brass work is my own as well as the electronics and the pups are homemade also. It's got an onboard modified Tube Screamer clone built by myself (kit by BuildYourOwnClone), Unity Gain Buffer by Waldo, and On Board Effects Loop, ala Garcia's guitars. Schaller bridge and Grover locking tuners. Works great! Oh, and I saw a thread already about finishes... it's a Tung Oil finish.


































Brian


----------



## MapleMan

Ship of fools said:


> Did you show this at the last Van. guitar show at the Croation Center. Love the multi piece neck and I am a sucker for Walnut and Maple.ship


Thanks Ship! Sadly, I havent actually been to the Van. guitar show. I will have to find out more about it! I normally go to the NAMM show (not for showcase) and used to go to the Vancouver Island Guitar Show.


^^ and thats a neat guitar above my post! You mentioned that it is a tung oil finish? Was it a polymerized tung oil? Reason I ask is its got a real shine to it! My 7-string is a polymerized tung oil finish, but I did my best to satinize it. Came out great!

Nice work milobender!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

milobender said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this forum. Here's some pics of my 'Jerry-Caster' "o) I play it almost exclusively. Flame Maple Top and Back, with 1/28" Walnut veneer layer, and one-piece American Cherry core. The neck is from a Hondo Fame 760 (I know Hondo! but I love this neck, the shape, the feel... ) All the brass work is my own as well as the electronics and the pups are homemade also. It's got an onboard modified Tube Screamer clone built by myself (kit by BuildYourOwnClone), Unity Gain Buffer by Waldo, and On Board Effects Loop, ala Garcia's guitars. Schaller bridge and Grover locking tuners. Works great! Oh, and I saw a thread already about finishes... it's a Tung Oil finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Thats a really nice finish on that guitar. All the onboard work is great.


----------



## milobender

^^ and thats a neat guitar above my post! You mentioned that it is a tung oil finish? Was it a polymerized tung oil? Reason I ask is its got a real shine to it! My 7-string is a polymerized tung oil finish, but I did my best to satinize it. Came out great!

Nice work milobender![/QUOTE]

Thanks for the kind words ) I suppose it is polymerized... I'm not sure though. It was 'Formby's Tung Oil Finish'... just the stuff available at the hardware store. I got the shine by putting on many, many coats and hand sanding it down to 8000 grit, and then buffing compound with a sponge head on a hand drill.


----------



## Telenator II

I just finished this bass yesterday. It's a gift for a friend of mine who plays in a wheel chair.

The ergonomic design makes it really comfortable for people in wheel chairs to play.

This project has been 9 months in the making and is finally a playable instrument!


----------



## milobender

Excellent!


----------



## Likeke

*My version of an ES-175*

http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt240/Onononi/archtop.jpg

I just completed this archtop based on an ES-175. It features an ebony fingerboard, Classic 57 and Classic 57+ pickups, and an ebony tailpiece. It has slightly wider upper and lower bouts and is 3.25" on the side. You can hear sound samples of it on my site: Likeke Strings Luthier


----------



## Hypno Toad

Not much compared to some of the stuff in here (just a back yard project)

But Im quite happy with how that walnut is looking (just a sealing coat, by the way)


----------



## ajcoholic

I love figured walnut!


----------



## milobender

Ditto! "o)


----------



## Nick Burman

My guitar, built about 15 years ago. Mahogany body, maple neck, Seymour Duncan Jazz (neck) and Custom (bridge), Gotoh hardware, Graphtec nut and saddles, coil tap and tone switches. 

Guitar 1.0 - a set on Flickr

I'm designing number two right now.


----------



## Nick Burman

Telenator II said:


> I just finished this bass yesterday. It's a gift for a friend of mine who plays in a wheel chair.
> 
> The ergonomic design makes it really comfortable for people in wheel chairs to play.
> 
> This project has been 9 months in the making and is finally a playable instrument!


That is gorgeous! And I love the fact that you were able to make an instrument for someone in a wheelchair. Perhaps this is your niche?


----------



## tech_1230

I built this one for my nephew.
















and this one for my son


----------



## tech_1230

I've finally had a chance to view most this thread and there are some seriously talented builders on this forum, just amazing !!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice work on that Tele. Very nice job


----------



## Nick Burman

Tech1230, is that tele rosewood? Tell us more!


----------



## tech_1230

Thanks for the favorable comments. The Tele is made from 100 yr old ash recovered from a Berlin piano . Solid piece of ash 12 " wide , 1 7/8 thick . When I discovered the ash I knew it was destined for a guitar. I made the tele as a surprise for my nephew , unaware of my intentions he told me he wanted a rootbeer tele with a maple neck , so after several hrs of mixing stains this was as close to rootbeer as I could get. It has 1 layer of stain and 6 coats of lacquer . He was so surprised , he had no idea until I gave it to him .It has Fender hardware and Gotoh pick ups , sounds sweet and plays like butter in his words .


----------



## jdguitarbuilder

Hey there! Been a member for some time, but really haven't posted much. Thought i would share some recent photos of builds I've done. There's a pine tele/esquire clone -the body is made from 150 yr old pine, the maple from the neck came from a local saw mill, Seymour Duncan broadcaster pickup, guitar resonates like mad and feels great, finding I'm having a hard time putting it down.

The other three are loosely based on the Framus Jan Akkerman model. They're chambered bodies, carved maple caps, ebony fret boards, mahogany necks. The two sunbursts have mahogany bodies and the blue one is spanish cedar. If you've ever wanted to try spanish cedar, go for it! It sounds amazing! Not as dark as mahogany, and it adds a great snap to your attack.

Sorry for the poor photography, I've never been much of a picture-taker...lol. Thanks for looking!

Cheers, John


----------



## Nick Burman

Nice stuff, John. Those hollow bodies are gorgeous. I love designs that a just a bit off kilter so you know they aren't exact copies. I've never seen quilted Spanish cedar tho. Very nice! I'll have to have a look for it the next time I go wood shopping. 
What kind of pickups do you put in those?


----------



## jdguitarbuilder

Hi Nick;

Thanks for the nice comment. The chambered guitars all have maple tops. flame on the bursts quilt maple on the blue one. The spanish cedar is worth trying to find the tone is fantastic and a bit lighter then mahogany. I'm starting another build spanish cedar neck as well as body with a carved maple top. Be interesting to hear what it sounds like

The pickups are Entwistle from the UK there 58 model. I installed a set in a repair I did for someone some time ago and really liked them. so I decided to try them in these. They sound great very happy with them and a great bang for your buck!

Cheers
John


----------



## cheezyridr

with free online hosting and nearly unlimited free storage of pics, i don't understand why people take their pics down. 
if they're gonna do that why not delete the entire post? i hate when i read about something cool somebody once posted but there's no image attached anymore.


----------



## Deuce Guitars

Hi to all,

I don't know why I didn't think of doing this before but here's my website: www.deuceguit.ca . Yes we are a small company but we specialize in custom builds. We're even in the process of winding our own pickup line...

Any questions I'm here or there surfing the forum...

Cheers!


----------



## shoretyus

Now that is a nice website..... 



Deuce Guitars said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I don't know why I didn't think of doing this before but here's my website: www.deuceguit.ca . Yes we are a small company but we specialize in custom builds. We're even in the process of winding our own pickup line...
> 
> Any questions I'm here or there surfing the forum...
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## al3d

AH..nice to see a Fellow Kebecer..ahaha. Love the website..not a fan of the design of the instrument..but that's beside the point that they Look well done...and they site IS totally cool....is it Flash base?



Deuce Guitars said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I don't know why I didn't think of doing this before but here's my website: www.deuceguit.ca . Yes we are a small company but we specialize in custom builds. We're even in the process of winding our own pickup line...
> 
> Any questions I'm here or there surfing the forum...
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Deuce Guitars

Ah merci!

The site is half HTML and half Flash. Unfortunately the Flashy flash Catalog will be going soon and it will be replaced by the online store. 

As for the design portion, I like to think outside the box of 50 year old designs. 



al3d said:


> AH..nice to see a Fellow Kebecer..ahaha. Love the website..not a fan of the design of the instrument..but that's beside the point that they Look well done...and they site IS totally cool....is it Flash base?


----------



## Deuce Guitars

Here's a little project we've been working on.... a 1962 Gibson Hummingbird Retop: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.232561300136360.58714.229240167135140&type=1


----------



## Mooh

Deuce Guitars said:


> Here's a little project we've been working on.... a 1962 Gibson Hummingbird Retop: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.232561300136360.58714.229240167135140&type=1


That's a cool restoration. When I was a young one I had a real hankering for Dove or Hummingbird. Don't know what happened to that lust. Is that one for sale or is it a customer's?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Deuce Guitars

Mooh said:


> That's a cool restoration. When I was a young one I had a real hankering for Dove or Hummingbird. Don't know what happened to that lust. Is that one for sale or is it a customer's?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


It's a customer's... sorry ;o) 

By the way, that guitar is 95% original parts. New is the top and the bridge plate. We reused the original braces to keep the voicing.


----------



## Mooh

Deuce Guitars said:


> It's a customer's... sorry ;o)
> 
> By the way, that guitar is 95% original parts. New is the top and the bridge plate. We reused the original braces to keep the voicing.


Good idea with the bracing. Show us pictures when it's done?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Deuce Guitars

Mooh said:


> Good idea with the bracing. Show us pictures when it's done?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


New pics are up!!! http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.232561300136360.58714.229240167135140&type=1


----------



## Mooh

Thanks. I'm surprised you kept the adjustable bridge. I had a Gibson with one and it sounded way better when it was replaced with a solid ebony bridge and bone saddle. Or were you doing a full restoration? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Deuce Guitars

Mooh said:


> Thanks. I'm surprised you kept the adjustable bridge. I had a Gibson with one and it sounded way better when it was replaced with a solid ebony bridge and bone saddle. Or were you doing a full restoration?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


The client wanted a restoration as he has had this guitar since 1970!! (original owner, the guitar stayed in the store for 8 years!)


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Deuce Guitars said:


> The client wanted a restoration as he has had this guitar since 1970!! (original owner, the guitar stayed in the store for 8 years!)


I want to learn how to do that!!!! I don't think a hummingbird is the place to start......that would be an expensive learning process.


----------



## Deuce Guitars

Jim DaddyO said:


> I want to learn how to do that!!!! I don't think a hummingbird is the place to start......that would be an expensive learning process.


Hummingbirds arn't the first place you want to start but I alway's say: "Culumbus took a chance!!" This was our first retop without taking off the binding!!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Funny how things work out. I had a lady approach me and ask about a nylon string guitar that her son had put steel strings on. It has a bit of seperation at the neck joint and she would like me to look at it. She says the guitar is not worth anything and her son is thinking of making a clock out of it if it can't be fixed. So, I may have my first attempt at removing a set neck and fixing it up, without the worry of making things worse.


----------



## Deuce Guitars

Here's some of my past work.... http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.252960738096416.62479.229240167135140&type=3


----------



## NGroeneveld

Cool looking guitar for sure! It's hard to come up with a design that is outside the box and still looks good. Your guitar looks as if it is intended to seek out and destroy by shredding! That graphic is great. Is this a one man shop or does someone else paint your guitars?


----------



## Robert1950

Deuce Guitars said:


> Here's some of my past work.... http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.252960738096416.62479.229240167135140&type=3


I don't do facebook. You you have pics hosted somewhere else?


----------



## Deuce Guitars

I wish the shop was big enough for the paint booth so I have to out source the paint to a good freind of mine who does artwork on bikes. The Facebook link is open to the public....I think...let me check.


----------



## Deuce Guitars

I wish the shop was big enough for the spraybooth...I have to outsource to a good friend of mine that does bikes...

Sorry about that, here's the external link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.252960738096416.62479.229240167135140&type=3&l=1a421df60e


----------



## Deuce Guitars

Deuce Guitars said:


> I wish the shop was big enough for the spraybooth...I have to outsource to a good friend of mine that does bikes...
> 
> Sorry about that, here's the external link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.252960738096416.62479.229240167135140&type=3&l=1a421df60e



Here's another one of my builds : http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.252971224762034.62481.229240167135140&type=3&l=e1b195a635


----------



## 2N1305

jdguitarbuilder said:


> Hey there! Been a member for some time, but really haven't posted much. Thought i would share some recent photos of builds I've done. There's a pine tele/esquire clone -the body is made from 150 yr old pine, the maple from the neck came from a local sa
> 
> Sorry for the poor photography, I've never been much of a picture-taker...lol. Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cheers, John


where are the pictures??

Yay for Jan Akkerman, a crazy guitarist with ideas starting where others' end... Focus is mind-blowing


----------



## 2N1305

Here's one I made back in 96-97 (I take a long time to build stuff) The spalted maple neck doesn't show in this picture... I'll take some more tomorrow.
the body is... anyone?
OK, I don't understand th eproblem with uploading pictures here... What's the matter?

Nevermind, I got it...
http://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z346/2N1305/P3030586.jpg


----------



## Bohdan

Wow, great craftsmanship here!


----------



## Bohdan

Hey guys, here's my cedar tele I built. Warmoth neck

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6731378363_9fac70bccc_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/6731379027_00af9e5876_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6731376243_cea006256f_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7173/6731381813_5bcf786007_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7153/6731383351_2f0dbcfb3c_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7009/6731387197_91d08b2ffb_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7013/6731384657_c461243259_b.jpg
http:// http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6731377757_cf37434a2d_b.jpghttp://farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6731377757_cf37434a2d_b.jpg


----------



## shoretyus

Nice with the Bigsby Bohdan.. what pu's ..nice and bright?


----------



## Bohdan

Thanks! I put in the pickup wizard 50's pickups in it. It's unreal. I have two volumes in it for each pickup, nice blending can be done in the middle position. The cedar itself gives it a nice warm tone, not ice picky bright at all, thank goodness. The pickup wizard makes some killer pickups. Nice guy too.


----------



## shoretyus

You realize that you will have to get a pickguard eventually .. having my cedar ( my #1 axe ) for a couple yrs now it is naturally reliced... I had to mount a guard or loose the face of the guitar.


----------



## Bohdan

Yeah, eventually probably. I'll wait 'til it's reliced a little more. Good this is, is that it's tung oil, I can touch it up if it gets too thin.


----------



## Nick Burman

Very nice! And it even comes with a CD.


----------



## Abrasive

*Just finished*

Mahogany body
Bubinga neck
Ebony board
GFS 60's repro bridge pickup
GFS Minitron Liverpool neck pickup
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220726.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220720.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220731.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220727.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220723.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220724.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220730.jpg


----------



## shoretyus

ohhh..... nice.. you build the neck? and what's the minitron like?


----------



## greco

Abrasive said:


> Mahogany body
> Bubinga neck
> Ebony board
> GFS 60's repro bridge pickup
> GFS Minitron Liverpool neck pickup


Absolutely beautiful !! Congrats.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Abrasive

Thanks guys. I built everything myself.The minitron sounds almost as awesome as it looks, which is a lot of awesome, IMO.I'm trying to stop plotting another build with a full size in the bridge and hot mini in the neck...I've spent entirely too much time in the garage. My wife will shoot me if I start another project.


----------



## shoretyus

Ya.. I had to stop at 7...


----------



## s.freeman

Here's a few recent builds from David Freeman at Timeless Instruments. Who says there's nothing pretty to see in Saskatchewan...


----------



## Traivs

Beautiful. I really like that parlour.


----------



## Traivs

*New photo album*

I'm really excited to have some nice pictures of the guitars that I've built. One of the flat-top acoustics and the Dobro were made at Timeless Instruments, and the other four were made at Galloup Guitars.

My Guitars | Facebook


----------



## seekabuilder

Bohdan said:


> Hey guys, here's my cedar tele I built. Warmoth neck
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6731378363_9fac70bccc_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6731377757_cf37434a2d_b.jpg


really nice!! i'd like hear how it plays.


----------



## seekabuilder

Abrasive said:


> Mahogany body
> Bubinga neck
> Ebony board
> GFS 60's repro bridge pickup
> GFS Minitron Liverpool neck pickup
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220726.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220720.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220731.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220727.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220723.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220724.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/Abrasive_Kris/Chastity/P1220730.jpg


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...y/P1220724.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...y/P1220730.jpg 

the neck on this one is gorgeous. where did get it? also the ebony...
how much did it cost you?


----------



## Traivs

Finally finished a demo video for a guitar that I built at Galloup Guitars.

Les Paul Jr. Style Guitar Demo - YouTube

You can also check out some photos here:

Hand Made Les Paul-Style Guitar (For Sale!) | Facebook


----------



## Ian Weston

Here is one of mine:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Ian Weston said:


> Here is one of mine:


Nice job on that one


----------



## Ian Weston

GuitarsCanada said:


> Nice job on that one


Thank you.


----------



## loudtubeamps

I came upstairs for a break,started looking through these 21 pages of time and talent.
Amazing stuff...still shaking my head!


----------



## Rudder Bug

My third project as it is today. Might string her by the end of the week. Oh no wait, I always say that!


----------



## John Kingma

Greetings one and all. I've been signed up on this forum for quite a while but really just lurked around... posted once.

Anyway, I thought I'd post a few of my more recent builds.

Here's a Strat style guitar with a Swamp Ash body and a Spalted Maple cap. There is a thin accent layer of Walnut between them.










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And here is a guitar that I built with my son recently. He wanted a 12 string electric that was similar in style to the Eastwood Airlines... and this is what we came up with.










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And here is an Electric Nylon String I finished last year.










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And a couple other odds and ends just for kicks...


----------



## Guest

Welcome aboard John. Beautiful work!
Some really nice wood too! I like the Ricky.


----------



## Ferro-Kings

WOW John. Your craftsmenship is wonderful. Love your choice of woods.
The Rick-style and the one with the Bigsby tailpiece had me drooling on my keyboard.
Very cool man!


----------



## Jaaay01

Here is a couple of I have completed in the last week...


View attachment 1676


----------



## Jaaay01

Here is my latest Mighty Mite build...


----------



## Guest

Nice builds Jay. These are the puppies you currently have on Kijiji?
A few head shots would be nice to see as well.


----------



## Jaaay01

I tried to focus on the body of the neck with this one...
Since it doesn't have a Fender logo on the headstock, I wondered if it would make a difference in resulting in a sale...
I have a couple people interested, and hopefully it will be gone by Sunday...
I was able to sell the Gold Sparkle one, and the three burst with H/H is being picked up on Friday...
I primarily use Kijiji to gage peoples interest in the pieces I have...
I do not think I will post in the future without the headshots though...


----------



## Printer2

Not quite done yet. Wanted a thinline acoustic and built it with a hollowed out solid body and some wood scraps bought from a lumber yard for the top.


----------



## Metalcaster

here are mine 





































so fare for the Metalcaster spider 










A Metalaster WaveII

You wanna hear one?

[video=youtube;RhKzTizAY4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhKzTizAY4I[/video]


----------



## Printer2

Still some tweeking but pretty much done.


----------



## Printer2

Doing a parlor sized acoustic now.


----------



## Rudder Bug

Two of my projects, not quite ready but getting there.



The other ones that are up and running.


----------



## Shark

Great looking instruments here! Very impressive.


----------



## Rudder Bug

Thanks Mark!

Gilles


----------



## STGuitarworks

Some of the design aspects of these guitars: 
#1 Its *25.5"* (Fender-ish) on the bass side and *24.75"* (Gibson-esque) on the treble side, 
#2 Very pronounced Compound radius: *7.25"* to *20"*, 
#3 Body shape is somewhat Bass-like with the extended balance point where it can be played standing up in *Classical position*; closer to the core of the body for increased control and tighter technique.
#4 Inlay is the ghost of the maple leaf artwork from the recently obsoleted *penny.


*









http://www.stguitarworks.com/Canadian.html


----------



## Rudder Bug

Awesome, superb workmanship, I wish I could do a tenth of that.

Gilles


----------



## STGuitarworks

Rudder Bug said:


> Awesome, superb workmanship, I wish I could do a tenth of that.
> 
> Gilles


Thanks so much Gilles!!! It looks like the stuff you are doing is world class!!! Awesome doublenecks, good-looking burst finishes, thinlines, and nice hardware choices. I appreciate the good words from another world class builder! I'll have to keep posting!


----------



## Rudder Bug

Thanks a lot for the kind words. 

Actually, my stuff looks alright from 20 ft away but a closer look will reveal lots of flaws. I've only been doing that for two years and the learning curve IS steep! At times, that's not a steep learning curve, it's a roller coaster!


----------



## Printer2

Finally finished just needs to be set up. A few dings getting here but from 3 ft it looks fine.


----------



## John Kingma

Here are a couple builds I've done over the past year or so.

This one has an Ambrosia Maple cap on a Hackberry body. The neck is Mahogany with a Macasar Ebony Fretboard.











This is a Lefty with an Ancient Kauri body. The neck is Wenge and it has a Kingwood fretboard.











And I just started this one. Dano shaped body from White Limba. Curly Maple neck with a Bocote fretboard. This one will be equipped with a Stetsbar tremolo and a Fernandes Sustainer kit. (sorry for the crappy cell phone photo)


----------



## Rudder Bug

Nice job, congrats gentlemen!

Here is my last one, just out of the workshop and undergoing intonation and setup.





Black Cherry body, one and a half thick, flamed maple pickguard and rosewood control plate. Strat neck pup and Standard Tele bridge, no bells and whistles. Plays nice, I love her!


----------



## Geoff St. Germaine

My last completed archtop. I have two more in progress that need the neck fitting completed and then finishing.


----------



## shoretyus

Gulp.... sure wish I could touch that beauty 


Geoff St. Germaine said:


> My last completed archtop. I have two more in progress that need the neck fitting completed and then finishing.


----------



## Rudder Bug

Awesome, I am speechless!


----------



## Geoff St. Germaine

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## bzrkrage

Geoff St. Germaine said:


> Thanks for the kind words!


Kind word? (Insert choir of angels as the heaven's part........)
That is beautiful. I AM in awe of the work put in. Can we get some more photos please?

Just had a look at your past 8 string bass & guitar you made. Ahhh, wow.
And I also just checked out OneBadSon, they've got a great sound! Hope they make it to Calgary for gigs soon.


----------



## Geoff St. Germaine

bzrkrage said:


> Kind word? (Insert choir of angels as the heaven's part........)
> That is beautiful. I AM in awe of the work put in. Can we get some more photos please?
> 
> Just had a look at your past 8 string bass & guitar you made. Ahhh, wow.
> And I also just checked out OneBadSon, they've got a great sound! Hope they make it to Calgary for gigs soon.


Thanks, those were my first two builds - lots of mistakes and lots of learning. I think I'm around 10 built to date. I'm no longer with OBS, but I'm still friends with the guys. I think they're through Calgary fairly regularly.

Here are a couple of other pictures:


----------



## Wayne G

*My Photos Hopefully*

photo from original design

http://www.universalstartpage.com/wayneguitars/Close up bridge pickup.jpg

http://www.universalstartpage.com/wayneguitars/rear%20view.jpg

http://www.universalstartpage.com/wayneguitars/Whole View Front.jpg

http://www.universalstartpage.com/wayneguitars/closeup side view.jpg


This guitar features neck through, maple recessed bridge, whole piece curly birch top, 25.5 scale


----------



## tybon

Hello,

I have finished 3 classical guitars so far and currently working on my 4th. Here are some pictures of my #3.


----------



## axiology

I built this in my Dad's basement workshop many years ago. Bought most of the parts and wood from Bill Lewis Music in Vancouver. The only guitar I've ever built - I'm a player, making instruments as well just distracts from that. life is too busy already...













http://axiology.bandcamp.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I would say that was pretty damn good for your first build


----------



## Rudder Bug

Here is my latest build. Just one photo available right now but will add some more pretty soon.










Rudy Caya, of Vilain Pinguoin trying her. He took it to the stage and did a stellar performance. God was I flattered!



Steve Hill enjoyed it as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sweet looking guitar man


----------



## Rudder Bug

GuitarsCanada said:


> Sweet looking guitar man


Thank you very much sir!


----------



## Rudder Bug

Just done building a 5 dtring bass for my sister. Short Scale, 30,25 inch. Plays wonderfully. The bass is leaving home today and my hearth is shattered! Oh wait a minute, I'll just make another one!


----------



## Rudder Bug

A seven string I built for a cousin, the Septem:


----------



## Sneaky

Best F-hole ever.


----------



## Rudder Bug

Thank you Sir!


----------



## shoretyus

F'n Awesome F hole 



Sneaky said:


> Best F-hole ever.


----------



## Rudder Bug

It happened "by accident"!


----------



## YellowBrick

Here is one that I built many years ago. Sorry for the bad pictures it's actually scanned film. Digital cameras weren't even invented at that time 

OM sized cutaway, cedar top and flamed walnut back and sides. Simple wood purflings and bindings.


----------



## ed2000

Ocean7 said:


> Here is one that I built many years ago. Sorry for the bad pictures it's actually scanned film. Digital cameras weren't even invented at that time
> 
> Beautiful top. Do you have it still? If yes, how has the tone changed?


----------



## YellowBrick

Thanks for the nice comment. Very kind.

Unfortunately I kept none of the 30 guitars that I built. I had to pay for my ramen  But I hope I can see this one again one day!


----------



## greco

Ocean7 said:


> ...I kept none of the 30 guitars that I built. .


Sir...you are one extremely talented individual!!
I just posted about your recent amp build and now I see this.

My chin is bruised from hitting the floor...twice within a few minutes!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rudder Bug

Amazing work, I am speechless!

Gilles


----------



## YellowBrick

Rudder Bug said:


> Amazing work, I am speechless!
> 
> Gilles


Merci Gilles 

- - - Updated - - -



greco said:


> Sir...you are one extremely talented individual!!
> I just posted about your recent amp build and now I see this.
> 
> My chin is bruised from hitting the floor...twice within a few minutes!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Thanks so much Dave. You made my day!


----------



## Rudder Bug

My last build, a rather narrow body. Scale lenght 25,5". Ash body, black cherry neck, quilt maple fingerboard.


----------



## Dorian2

So I'm wondering.....I have no real experience with this type of thing, but I'm really keen on learning. Should I pick up a beater at the pawn shop and work with that to begin? Seems logical to me. I do not have the tools to build my own, but I am getting into some general wood work for around the house.

If anyone has some good pointers for a noob it would be appreciated very much. 

This thread is absolutely inspiring to me.


----------



## Guest

Nice guit, Rudder Bug. I like the headstock (except for the truss plug. I 
take it that you changed your mind and have the truss nut at the base?).

@Dorian2. I'd like to build my own someday as well. In the meantime, I've
picked up used beaters/unplayable for cheap and restored them to hone
my skills. Here's an example. http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?45187-El-Degas-ES-restoration


----------



## Dorian2

laristotle said:


> Nice guit, Rudder Bug. I like the headstock (except for the truss plug. I
> take it that you changed your mind and have the truss nut at the base?).
> 
> @Dorian2. I'd like to build my own someday as well. In the meantime, I've
> picked up used beaters/unplayable for cheap and restored them to hone
> my skills. Here's an example. http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?45187-El-Degas-ES-restoration


Thanks for that Larry. I was searching around for les paul bodies and necks at one point the other day to get a feel for some pricing. I think I'll try my first attempt with a few parts scrounged around Edmonton.

There will be an update at some point. Who knows when though.


----------



## Guest

adcandour has a warmoth body/neck for sale.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?70894-Guitar-Parts-this-is-where-I-lose-my-money


----------



## Rudder Bug

laristotle said:


> Nice guit, Rudder Bug. I like the headstock (except for the truss plug. I
> take it that you changed your mind and have the truss nut at the base?).


Hi Laristotle,

Thanks for your kind remark!

The truss rod access is in the headstock and I routed a clearance for the wrench. There is no cap on it, it is just the white mess from the wet sanding that I didn't completely remove yet. There is another enhancement on the guitar since the pics: a brass nut. I will need to add two more string trees, or one string bar to increase the string/fretboard angle and pressure at the nut level. It gets noisy **crunch crunch** when I bend some strings.


----------



## buyusfear

Just thought I'd share some Shop pics of what I do in my spare time. 
Happy Friday!


----------



## greco

@ buyusfear.....Amazing craftsmanship and excellent pics! 

Congrats on your work!

Do you sell your builds?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly

Very nice work there, Buyusfear.


----------



## buyusfear

greco said:


> @ buyusfear.....Amazing craftsmanship and excellent pics!
> 
> Congrats on your work!
> 
> Do you sell your builds?


Thanks! I will be selling some at some point; however, I'm not a custom order builder, this is purely a hobby. These Jr's are my first batch of builds, so I'm still seeing how things go, I have many years experience setting up guitars; dressing frets, finish touch ups, etc. This is the next step of putting all of those skills together. So far i'm really digging it and the end result, and look forward to further improving my tooling and finished results. 



Steadfastly said:


> Very nice work there, Buyusfear.


Thank you.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Beautiful work buyusfear. If I lived nearby I would ask if I could just sit in the corner of your shop and watch you work. I find it fascinating.


----------



## buyusfear

Thanks. I know how you feel. Before I got into building i felt the same, and still do. I love looking at other builders workspaces, techniques, etc. 
And doing the work myself, is just as rewarding. Its like, "oh wow, ok, and there's a neck".


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I would sound more like "Oh fuck! I wasted another $200 in materials. Back to the old drawing board. (Big sad face)"


----------



## loudtubeamps

Looks like you have a regular assembly line goin' on there buyusfear......not too shabby for a "spare time" endeavour!


----------



## Telenator II

I've been building acoustics lately and getting close to finishing up this new ergonomic design.


----------



## Rudder Bug

Congrats Telenator, original, to say the least!

Here is my latest build, I'm pretty happy with her.


----------



## Adcandour

Telenator II said:


> I've been building acoustics lately and getting close to finishing up this new ergonomic design.


How many cunt hairs from the neck to the hole?


----------



## blam

buyusfear said:


> These Jr's are my first batch of builds, so I'm still seeing how things go


that's pretty awesome work for a first time build.

is that a bone nut you've polished up in that last pic?

all the bone nuts I've ever polished up have micro pores in them. that one looks like a beauty.


----------



## buyusfear

blam said:


> that's pretty awesome work for a first time build.
> 
> is that a bone nut you've polished up in that last pic?
> 
> all the bone nuts I've ever polished up have micro pores in them. that one looks like a beauty.


Thanks for the kind words. 

That one is actually Nylon 6, vintage correct. And quite a pain to polish.
It starts out as fuzzy, hazy teflon cutting board like plastic:


----------



## Guest

Telenator II said:


>


The ideal ladies guitar, I'd say.


----------



## blam

buyusfear said:


> That one is actually Nylon 6, vintage correct. And quite a pain to polish.
> It starts out as fuzzy, hazy teflon cutting board like plastic:


wow

I actually cut a nylon nut yesterday for my 335. didnt know you could get it to shine like that! how did you polish it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## buyusfear

blam said:


> wow
> 
> I actually cut a nylon nut yesterday for my 335. didnt know you could get it to shine like that! how did you polish it if you dont mind me asking?


The process I do is to first install the nut to correct width, and knock off most of the height with a belt sander or file, and then get my string spacing set and nut action set to within a couple thousands of the final resting place.
I then rough shape with a flat file until I see the string slots become exposed the way I like, so that the string isn't completely buried within the nut slot. 
I then work through 200, 400, and 800 grit sand paper adhered to a flat bock, and continue to work the shape of the nut. 
Lastly I move to flexible 3M sand paper free hand (Stewmac sells it, the green and pink sheets are more go to, amazing stuff).
And then lastly I use a felt wheel on my dremel at a low speed, and work through 2 stages of buffing compound. Being extremely careful to keep the wheel constantly moving across the length of the nut so as to not melt the plastic (bone is much easier in that it won't melt but all the same steps).

And that's pretty much it.


----------



## blam

awesome. thanks for the tips.

I pretty much do the same process, (rough cut and shape with a belt, 60 to 120 grit to knock it down smoother, slot and finish with 150-250 grit since I didn't know you could polish it like that. Will give it a try today!

with bone, I always break out the dremel and felt wheel but like you said, the whole process takes about 1/10th the time. I'm slowly getting better at working nylon but nowhere near fast enough.


----------



## blam

Thanks buyusfear for the tips. This is my end result. 
And a little Progression comparison as well. Top is the stock corian, a blank, a rough cut and finished product. 



Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## buyusfear

Nice work blam. Nice and shiny.


----------



## blam

thanks. best part is my guitar stays in tune now!!

the original corian was horribly cut. almost all the strings were binding. so glad to have a nice nut on there now.


----------



## buyusfear

Here's a teaser pic of one of the 3 TV Jr's I recently finished up, this one is for myself. I may do a build thread at some point detailing the entire process, we'll see.


----------



## blam

very nice.


----------



## Guest

Lot of dead photos on this one


----------



## Rudder Bug

Almost done with that one.


----------



## Dorian2

Nice looking Bass. I've already named it "The Devil's 5". Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Rudder Bug

Thanks dorian 2! The friend for whom I built it for calls her My Divine Clementine! By the way, the fanned frets are really nice to play, I didn't expect it to be so player friendly, but it really is.


----------



## bileshake

Lincoln said:


> I'll play too. :smile:
> 
> This is the first & only Tele I've ever built. Good old Black/Chrome, with a tummy cut and bucker in the bridge. It's become one of my favorite players.


Sharp!


----------



## Lincoln

bileshake said:


> Sharp!


Thank you. And thanks for the memory. That's like unexpectedly seeing a picture of an old friend. It sold to a guy in Hinton Alberta 5+ years ago.


----------



## bileshake

buyusfear said:


> Thanks! I will be selling some at some point; however, I'm not a custom order builder, this is purely a hobby. These Jr's are my first batch of builds, so I'm still seeing how things go, I have many years experience setting up guitars; dressing frets, finish touch ups, etc. This is the next step of putting all of those skills together. So far i'm really digging it and the end result, and look forward to further improving my tooling and finished results.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Great work, very inspiring.


----------



## bileshake

/QUOTE]


where do I get me one of those rulers?


----------



## buyusfear

Just finished milling some cocobolo fretboard blanks.


----------



## Taylor

Not really MY taste aesthetically, but really sweet tones and _tremendous_ tonal versatility. Perfectly balanced, and pretty light (6lbs 13.5oz finished) for a maple/mahogany body.


----------



## sambonee

Trying for anything like this is so commendable. I don't have the patience for building. Just love to play.


----------



## hawk900

Here's my cleanest of the clean classic components and more options you's ever get out of an electric setup. With custom sarno Fender ab763 twin preamp,dimarzio dp 104's utilizing all 3 options,Rare mint original JBL E and K 120's with open back cabs. Onboard guitar TPC-1 low-z pre amp to send clearest signal through fx and still sounds like the pups are rights by your ear . It's truely amzing and also onboard guitar fx loop sending signal to preset fx before volume knob as pedals are volume sensitive. Custom rack with fx network box and all true bypass. All cabs and rack have covers and wheels. One JBL weighs 56 lbs. Here's a pic of setup.


----------



## Taylor

Not guitar-related, but pretty proud of how much work I got done in one weekend. (Especially for my first violin build). All VERY local (less than 85km from my house) timbers, too.









Edit: Completed April 14th, 2016.


----------



## Rudder Bug

Built this one this winter.


----------



## Rudder Bug

Buyusfear, this is the most brilliant fretboard routing rig that I've ever seen, congrats!


----------



## Rudder Bug

I just can't seem to be able to take any photos of my instruments. There's always something happening...


----------



## buyusfear

Carving a DC Jr style neck with my beloved spokeshave.


----------



## Rudder Bug

After these ones, I am running out of ideas...


----------



## Guest

That explains the fetal position then. lol.


----------



## Rudder Bug

Exactly!


----------



## buyusfear

Getting ready to finish this guy pretty soon. Finished final sanding and set-up last night.


----------



## buyusfear

I finally finished spraying my doublecut. I've sanded it and freeze checked the lacquer.
I am now waiting for the lacquer to fully cure and for the aniline dye to fade back some, before final assembly and setup. 
Sanford Magnetics is also winding me a batch of custom spec P90's which i'm really excited for.


----------



## Rudder Bug

Remarquable craftmanship, congrats!

Gilles


----------



## Rudder Bug

My latest bass, without the pug...


----------



## Rudder Bug

When the basses come together...


----------



## Rudder Bug

Built that one last winter; please, please, don't ask me why the fanned frets!


----------



## buyusfear

Thought i'd share some of the finished product pics of the guitar as i've posted it in this thread on a few previous couple of pages throughout the build process.
Craftsmanship, since thats the name of the thread is not only the guitar, but the hangtags, COA, and cert holder book; which i made from scratch after boning up on bookmaking for this project.


----------



## buyusfear

I spent the weekend carving this top.


----------



## Bruiser74

Don't think I ever posted my build here.
Anyway its a LP Special type, Wolftone P-90's, curly maple
top, Honduras mahogany back/neck, cocobolo fretboard.
My first scratch build, hope you like it!
































































top, Honduras mahogany back/neck, cocobolo fretboard.
My first scratch build, hope you like it!


----------



## Tarbender

Just finished dry fitting all the parts and thought I should take a pic before tearing it down to buff and polish.


----------



## Ayr Guitars

Just finished this one up tonight! Still need to make the rear covers....


----------



## Guest

Ah! Now I recognize you from your kijiji ads.
Nice work.


----------



## Darryl Cameron

My first completed build...









Build I started years ago and never finished. Finally back to working on this one...


----------



## keto

Edited, pics work. Nice bass!


----------



## Darryl Cameron

keto said:


> Darryl, generally have to host your pics offsite somewhere like photobucket or your google account or other alternatives. In any case, pics not showing.


Thanks. I think I have fixed them now.


----------



## Jamdog

Darryl Cameron said:


> Thanks. I think I have fixed them now.


Does work for me


----------



## bileshake

KGreen said:


> Here's some. All hollowbody electrics. Pictures by kgreenguitars - Photobucket


I personally love the one with the gretsch on the pickguard. Nice work


----------



## bileshake

mwcarl said:


> KGreen: That Model A looks amazing.
> 
> Just finished my first attempt at a guitar build:


Pretty damn cool for your first build! There's got to be a couple failed attempts in the closet to work up to this. Cheers.


----------



## bileshake

Telenator II said:


> I've been building acoustics lately and getting close to finishing up this new ergonomic design.
> 
> I've gotta get one of them rulers! haha


----------



## bileshake

Rudder Bug said:


> I just can't seem to be able to take any photos of my instruments. There's always something happening...
> View attachment 20384


I hope he's not assuming the position! HAHA


----------



## Taylor

Started work on this yesterday. 1-piece Swamp Ash body with a 1/8" curly European Ash cap, inlayed with a Maple/Pear/Pau Rosa/Pear/Maple stripe down the centre. New-age Neodymium neck and middle pups, and a coil-splittable ferrite Bladebucker in the bridge. Still gotta finish out the burst with an opaque dark walnut on the edges, then a few layers of dewaxed shellac to finish.


----------



## sambonee

This below is stunning. Amazing. Really. I couldn't tell your brand name
Pleas. 




buyusfear said:


> Thought i'd share some of the finished product pics of the guitar as i've posted it in this thread on a few previous couple of pages throughout the build process.
> Craftsmanship, since thats the name of the thread is not only the guitar, but the hangtags, COA, and cert holder book; which i made from scratch after boning up on bookmaking for this project.


----------



## buyusfear

sambonee said:


> This below is stunning. Amazing. Really. I couldn't tell your brand name
> Pleas.


Thanks! 
Here's a link to my website: 
www.sorokinguitars.com


----------



## Lincoln

buyusfear said:


> Thanks!
> Here's a link to my website:
> www.sorokinguitars.com


I remember your booth at the Edmonton Guitar Show last fall. Very nice stuff, every one a work of art. 
I'm the one that left wet spots all over the floor. It was Mostly just drool though, no worries


----------



## buyusfear

Lincoln said:


> I remember your booth at the Edmonton Guitar Show last fall. Very nice stuff, every one a work of art.
> I'm the one that left wet spots all over the floor. It was Mostly just drool though, no worries


Thanks man!

Much appreciated.


----------



## sambonee

That's nuts man. Supa stunning stuff. I'd be your butler any day.


----------



## buyusfear

Here's another one I'm about to wrap up. Still needs some more aging here and there, which takes me quite a while to make look convincing.


----------



## Jimmy_D

buyusfear said:


> Here's another one I'm about to wrap up. Still needs some more aging here and there, which takes me quite a while to make look convincing.


Looks great, razor work?


----------



## buyusfear

Jimmy_D said:


> Looks great, razor work?


Thanks. And no razor work. I use unplasticized nitro and use temperature to naturally check the finish. 
Even my non aged finishes will crack within weeks/month on their own without being persuaded. 
The real differentiator is the feel. Zero stickiness unlike conventional nitro lacquers.


----------



## Guest

buyusfear said:


> .. use temperature to naturally check the finish.


Stick it the freezer for a coupla' hours then let it sit in the sun afterwards?


----------



## buyusfear

laristotle said:


> Stick it the freezer for a coupla' hours then let it sit in the sun afterwards?


The thing is, if I told you my secrets, i'd have to...

J/K, no need for sun or anything like that, not for checking at least, but I do use the sun for aging in other ways (see below).
It's the shock of the freezing that achieves the checking not so much the thaw; however, it's quite a methodical process and requires a bunch of timing, lacquer to thinner to retarder ratios, etc.
Do one of those steps incorrectly and you get Colling's style spider web checking.
This type of checking I'm achieving is based on two factors really, quality un-plasticized lacquer, and the aforementioned method, neither of which i'm at liberty to share unfortunately.

Here a few more closer up shots of my finishes; first two before any dings/aging.
I couldn't imagine trying to simulate checking like this by hand, not convincingly anyways.

























I also use aniline dyes, as was used in the 50's, and as such, I DO use the sun to authentically fade the guitar finish back to the correct color tone.


----------



## TVvoodoo

^super work! Exciting actually. I've done hardware relicing but not finish aging. Diggin it all man!


----------



## buyusfear

TVvoodoo said:


> ^super work! Exciting actually. I've done hardware relicing but not finish aging. Diggin it all man!


Thanks!


----------



## TVvoodoo

I carved these if anyone finds this sort of thing interesting.


----------



## buyusfear




----------



## FiftyNiner_Winder

buyusfear said:


> Here's another one I'm about to wrap up. Still needs some more aging here and there, which takes me quite a while to make look convincing.


Oh sweet mother of all that is holy.... yessir


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TVvoodoo

^ Off the charts gorgeous. ...related to the above, (some will understand how), I also make these.


----------



## Sneaky

here are a couple of Strats I cobbled together...


----------



## bzrkrage

Building a new "IKEA-hack" pedalboard.
Äpplarö.
Shelf for wall panel, outdoor, brown stained brown, 26 3/4x10 5/8 "
$10.00















Does that count? (Hardest part is to get it to fit a bag....)
Glue drying, will Velcro later.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## TVvoodoo

Utmärkt Pedal Stampar Strukture


----------



## bzrkrage

TVvoodoo said:


> Utmärkt Pedal Stampar Strukture


Tack! Utmärkt pedal stamper!


----------



## Rudder Bug

Here is my latest build. My sister being the new owner and having fell in love with a fretless, I am building another one!


----------



## bileshake

bzrkrage said:


> Building a new "IKEA-hack" pedalboard.
> Äpplarö.
> Shelf for wall panel, outdoor, brown stained brown, 26 3/4x10 5/8 "
> $10.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that count? (Hardest part is to get it to fit a bag....)
> Glue drying, will Velcro later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


The Folks at the Quality Inn are gonna be pissed to see this. haha


----------



## Ayr Guitars

You see a lot of pickguard-less Teles, but what about pickguard-less Strats?


----------



## Ayr Guitars

Almost done this one - just need to fine-tune the setup. 

Mahogany body and neck with maple burl top, matching headstock veneer. Rosewood fretboard.


----------



## VHTO

Here’s a recent Tele build (assembly?!?) as a player’s ‘50s Blackguard. Still have to do some relicing and am awaiting the proper Bakelite pickguard before drilling holes, but it sounds great and has the 4-way switch mod.


----------



## Ayr Guitars

VHTO said:


> Here’s a recent Tele build (assembly?!?) as a player’s ‘50s Blackguard. Still have to do some relicing and am awaiting the proper Bakelite pickguard before drilling holes, but it sounds great and has the 4-way switch mod.


I did a matching Strat once - minus the relicing.


----------



## Rudder Bug

Ayr Guitars said:


> Almost done this one - just need to fine-tune the setup.
> 
> Mahogany body and neck with maple burl top, matching headstock veneer. Rosewood fretboard.
> 
> View attachment 133097
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133105


What a beauty, I'm floored, congrats!


----------



## sambonee

Ayr Guitars said:


> Almost done this one - just need to fine-tune the setup.
> 
> Mahogany body and neck with maple burl top, matching headstock veneer. Rosewood fretboard.
> 
> View attachment 133097
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133105


I really am fond of this headstock design. VG. Cheers.


----------



## Ayr Guitars

Finished this one up today! Really like how it sounds. Here are the deets:

African mahogany (khaya) body and neck; finished in tru-oil, rubbed out to a satin sheen (first time using this stuff; I usually spray lacquer)
Pau Ferro fretboard. 24-5/8" scale. 12" radius
Jescar 45100 frets
Pearloid face dots
Grover mid-size tuners
Tone Pros wraparound bridge
Lollar P90 
CTS pots (500k volume, 250k tone)
Orange drop 0.022 capacitor


----------



## sambonee

Sweet marching headstock and pg. what’s The weight. ?


----------



## Ayr Guitars

sambonee said:


> Sweet marching headstock and pg. what’s The weight. ?


Thanks! She’s pretty light - just a hair over 6lbs


----------



## vokey design

Ayr Guitars said:


> Finished this one up today! Really like how it sounds. Here are the deets:
> 
> African mahogany (khaya) body and neck; finished in tru-oil, rubbed out to a satin sheen (first time using this stuff; I usually spray lacquer)
> Pau Ferro fretboard. 24-5/8" scale. 12" radius
> Jescar 45100 frets
> Pearloid face dots
> Grover mid-size tuners
> Tone Pros wraparound bridge
> Lollar P90
> CTS pots (500k volume, 250k tone)
> Orange drop 0.022 capacitor
> 
> 
> View attachment 138217


That's very nice, was this built for someone or to be listed for sale?


----------



## Ayr Guitars

vokey design said:


> That's very nice, was this built for someone or to be listed for sale?


It was built to add another model to my arsenal. I will need to put enough effort into selling it to convince my wife that it is for sale.......


----------



## SWLABR

Beautiful!! 

..and the actual price tag would be?? 

I'm just down the road from you, who knows, I might come grab it if the price is right. ha, ha...


----------



## Ayr Guitars

SWLABR said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> ..and the actual price tag would be??
> 
> I'm just down the road from you, who knows, I might come grab it if the price is right. ha, ha...


Another fellow Ayr-ite? Nice! You should pop by somtime and check it out. Shoot me a PM or look me up on Facebook.


----------



## SWLABR

PM sent. I'm not on Facebook.


----------



## metrick

Two of my build finished recently






























Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## metrick

Thank you members for all you input.
















Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey F

Just about ready to string it up- that’s if the sounds board doesn’t explode, slightly underbuilt.. lol


----------



## RBlakeney

Corey F said:


> Just about ready to string it up- that’s if the sounds board doesn’t explode, slightly underbuilt.. lol


String what up?


----------



## Silvertone

Just finishing this one up. It's my avatar as well.










Cheers Peter.


----------



## Silvertone

New build. I'm working on a 3d CAM model for a friend who is building a replica of a 65 SG. I've modeled the body.









Also played around with some components while I was away on a work trip -









Grabbed some scrap rough maple I had kicking around to cut a test to see how the toolpaths turned out -








cut out the blank and put it on the jointer -








and this popped out -









So I machined it out and added a bit of naptha to see how it would look -









Not bad. Looks like I will build this up into a guitar afterall. Just stabilizing it right now with some epoxy -








]

Should be kinda cool.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## THRobinson

It's a shame so many early posts, the image links are all dead. Lot's of nice stuff in this thread, shame half is gone.


----------



## WhiteFalcon

Silvertone said:


> Not bad. Looks like I will build this up into a guitar afterall. Just stabilizing it right now with some epoxy -
> 
> Cheers Peter.


I'm so glad you decided to do that - cant wait to see the end result!! Following ...


----------



## doblander

guitaristgibson said:


> post picks of your homemade guitar here
> lets see em!
> sticky pending


Speaking of builds. I dont have tools, so no builds. BUT: Is it possible to replace the stop bar and tailpiece on my older Stagg Nitro-T with a traditional ash tray style bridge assembly as seen on telecasters? I realize that it may not be sensible to do this but good sense has nothing to do with nothing when it comes to transforming a guitar you like into a guitar you reeeaaally like. I wonder if this maneuver is too risky with heavy potential for ruining the intonation. I'm not worried about the left over holes, I would refinish the Stagg anyway.
The thing is, the Stagg Nitro - T has the tele shape, the inline controls/switch assy. and 2 humbuckers it's only the existing Epiphone Junior style bridge that is keeping this guitar in ugly duckling mode.


----------



## B|L|B

First post. Just some pics of recent builds. Any questions welcomed.


----------



## keto

Hand painted, I assume. Very nice. What woods?


----------



## B|L|B

keto said:


> Hand painted, I assume. Very nice. What woods?


Strat, Mahogany, Spalted Maple Top. Neck USACG low grade Birds Eye Maple, Pau Ferro fret board.
Tele, Pine body, Warmoth Neck, Maple with Ebony fret board.


----------



## B|L|B

A work in progress.


----------



## laristotle

Welcome to the forum B/L/B
Nice.
Do you make the bodies too, or just the artwork?


----------



## B|L|B

laristotle said:


> Welcome to the forum B/L/B
> Nice.
> Do you make the bodies too, or just the artwork?


I live in a building, I sand in the bathtub and paint on my dining room table. Strat and Tele are by SpaltKing from Ebay. The Pine Wolfgang/Tele is from ToneBomb Ebay. They are both Canadian suppliers great quality and pricing.


----------



## laristotle

B|L|B said:


> paint on my dining room table


I accepted this as a trade years ago. My first thought was to scrape/sand it off and try to revert it back to natural.
I will admit, it's grown on me. I still want to sand it though, the sharp edges would cut into my forearm.


----------



## B|L|B

Build with a Chinese mystery wood.


----------



## B|L|B

Spalted Maple Body full of ant or worm holes.


----------



## bzrkrage

New tier for my Temple Trio 28 Pedalboard.


----------



## vadsy

Love it


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Lincoln

that is some serious gear you've got there!


----------



## Markus 1

B|L|B said:


> Build with a Chinese mystery wood.



THAT is nice!!!!!


----------



## Jim Jones

My latest is a Zemaitis-inspired build but my most “original” to date


----------



## bzrkrage

Was looking for a shelf above the record player.
So I did a thing. (Maple .....pretty!)


----------



## TVvoodoo

Finishing touches in the Straplab today...


----------



## laristotle

TVvoodoo said:


> Finishing touches in the Straplab today.


You could probably sell that to sweaty Teddy. lol


----------



## Mooh

New instrument rack, maple and oak (it's what I had on hand) with felt padding. The floor is a long way from level so I'll adjust the legs. If I find I don't like the felt, I'll wrap it in leather.

Edit…July 2021, after finding I sometimes bumped headstocks on the shelf above, I shortened the legs an inch and a quarter.


----------



## Vancouveralex

Here’s my latest creation -

14 fret OM, Sitka top, pau ferro back and sides.



Far from perfect, but happy with how it turned out for my second go at it


----------



## Paul Running

My attempt at a lapsteel. I salvaged the neck from a no-name, beat-up acoustic guitar and attached it to a piece of oak. A volume control and a phase switch for the coils. The tone bar was cut from the shaft of a BMX fork, shaped it and polished it, now I have to learn how to play it.


----------



## tomee2

Home made compensated saddles. Stock Squier Classic Vibe saddles ground down. They work! Took a few tries to get the angles right, if not angled enough the G and B strings lay on the flat and sound dead or buzzy. 
The homemade look matches the hacksawed bridge. 
Sounds much better, with chords in tune everywhere.


----------



## Zeegler

I'm guessing most here won't appreciate the "metal" aesthetic of my guitars, but here we go.


----------



## Zeegler

Some ongoing builds:


----------



## keto

Zeegler said:


> I'm guessing most here won't appreciate the "metal" aesthetic of my guitars, but here we go.


Nah, I think most here can appreciate craftsmanship even if not specifically their bag. I mean, I wouldn't use one to do folkie open mics with my daughter, but they're cool to look at.


----------



## Zeegler

Here's a bass I'm currently working on


----------



## Jim Jones

It’s been awhile since I’ve stopped in here! Here are a couple of my latest builds. 

The head is a Marshall-y 50 watter with EL34’s and the option of tube or SS rectifier and a Laney inspired oversized 2 x 12 loaded with JCM800-era G12-65’s. I’m pretty happy with the pair.


----------



## Milkman

Zeegler said:


> Here's a bass I'm currently working on


Very pretty.

A bit of a nod to Mr. Lado perhaps?


----------



## Zeegler

Milkman said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> A bit of a nod to Mr. Lado perhaps?


Thanks and yes, I'm very much inspired by older Lados and BC Rich stuff.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Reesor

Well, this post is not my home builds but seeing that covid is completely keeping my brother Chris's stellar craftsmanship from seeing the hands of musicians I am posting this vid of the sequence and some key processes necessary to construct acoustic classical guitars that rise far above the standard factory ones in the retail outlets. I truly hope this helps some aspiring players understand why obtaining a hand built instrument that is worthy of being on the concert stage is considerably more expensive. You cannot know how great a guitar is until you play it, posting recordings of instruments only indicates the skill of the players. This is because even cheap factory guitars can be made to sound great in a recording studio in this day and age of easy digital alteration of recordings.

The music in the video is a snippet from Rodrigo's Fantasia Para Un Gentile Hombre, as performed by Segovia. Specifically the segment introducing Rodrigo's marvellous incantations of the haunting theme by Gaspar Sanz "Espanolita" 
I make no claims to the authorship or ownership of this music, but admit that perhaps a little bit of plunder upon the Spanish Maine happened in my making of this video.🏴‍☠️🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇨🇦🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️ After all we Canucks are all a bunch of pirates in igloos according to some characters south of the border. Harrrh!!!

I am thinking about doing an added cc in the video to explain better what is going on in the build sequence as these instruments were constructed. Any suggestion on improving this work are more than welcome. I have also updated Chris's web site with a new front page. Again anyone who has web coding experience is more than welcome to critic the interface. The front page is now more cell phone friendly but is also a little clunky if you are using a full computer with a wide screen because you then have to do the reverse and enlarge the page to make it flow down evenly on a wide screen. 

The new interface is in beta so any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Especially suggestion on how to effectively use recaptcha correctly with the php? standard htm "mail:to" function and message box interface; to stop all the moronic script kiddy and criminal origin spam bots from constantly flooding our email. Please PM me some code if you know the php processes call sequence to activate google's recaptcha services. Googles documentation of it is murky and convoluted as hell!

Our web site is also slowly undergoing a major expansion and will also have pd music scripts, head arrangements of jazz classics, pdfs of out of print scores that are within the public domain and original recordings from those who contribute music from their own efforts. That is why the new cell friendly front page that scales the fonts for small screens does not float in full on a wide screen device quite yet and visitors need to enlarge the page if using a desktop or laptop computer screen.


----------



## mitchy_116

Zeegler said:


> Here's a bass I'm currently working on


This is a great looking build. Wonderful craftsmanship!


----------



## PGuitar6

Such great talent in this forum. I wish I had half the talent you guys have.


----------



## BMW-KTM

My Partsocaster.

2004 Fender AD neck.
Warmoth body.
Dimarzio pups.

I built this in the fall of 2011 so it's almost 10 years old now and still my #1.


----------



## alwaysflat

Pinecaster. My first scratch build body and neck. Can't help but feel inspired by the amazing talent, and community here and had to give it a go. I had a number of issues but managed to get through it. Learned a ton, made some tools etc .. 
Stain was a home brew mix, wine vinegar + steel wool, sanded back some to get some grey out. 
Most exciting was not destroying my first neck. lol. Well, that and getting a little gloss out of the shellac finish. 
The 3 ply guard is only because that's the material I had on hand, originally destined for another guitar. I'd have preferred plain black so I decided not to bevel it. Neck is "modern C" profile with a slightly less removed from the top thumb side to fill the palm a little more. Feels real nice. I'll try the 4-way mod down the road for this one. A5 pickups are in the nocaster area.


----------



## MarkM

tomee2 said:


> Home made compensated saddles. Stock Squier Classic Vibe saddles ground down. They work! Took a few tries to get the angles right, if not angled enough the G and B strings lay on the flat and sound dead or buzzy.
> The homemade look matches the hacksawed bridge.
> Sounds much better, with chords in tune everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 350375


I have never seen such a thing before?


----------



## Mattimus

Hi everyone! just wanted to post some of my builds, what do you think? I'm new to building on my own, and am trying to get started selling my guitars.


----------



## greco

Beautiful work! 

CONGRATULATIONS!

Where are you located in Ontario?


----------



## Silvertone

Just finished - 1958 Gibson Moderne - if they were put into production.  










Cheers Peter.


----------



## nnieman

Silvertone said:


> Just finished - 1958 Gibson Moderne - if they were put into production.
> 
> View attachment 376075
> 
> 
> Cheers Peter.


That is absolutely gorgeous!!

Nathan


----------



## mhammer

Zeegler said:


> Here's a bass I'm currently working on


A little silly voice in my head says in Schwarzenegger's "Conan" voice that "What is good is to hear your amplifiers driven before you and see the laminations of the necks!".


----------



## LowWatt

My first ever time finishing and fully assembling an instrument. Shocked how great it sounds and plays. Named for how well it matches the hair and colour of my favourite dog Elwood who passed a few years back.


Korina body from @nnieman near Peterborough for a great price and meeting every custom request i had
Finished in 14 coats of TruOil
AllParts baritone conversion neck i had kicking around
Lace Drop and Gain humbucker (sounds so big and detailed no matter how much fuzz you pile on!)
Hipshot tuners and bridge from @KittmerGuitars in Hamilton who were awesome and got me custom locking tuners from Hipshot widened for baritone strings


----------



## mhammer

Lovely. I can easily see how that grain and colour would remind one of a cherished pet's fur. You almost want to stroke the body. And debasing it by putting on a pickguard would be like putting a sweater and booties on a Golden Retriever. May you enjoy it for decades to come.


----------



## Maskone




----------



## Maskone

Maskone said:


> View attachment 384467


First guitar build from scratch. Watched a ton of youtube videos... solid cherry wood body, maple cap, bloodwood fretboard, stainless steel frets, cherry neck with padauk stripe.


----------



## Maskone




----------



## Maskone




----------



## CathodeRay

With some parts from @Dg87 & etc.
Broke the 1 string before the camera came out.
6 position rotary switch selects pickup splits & mixes.
Push-push volume selects phase.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000

Sold this but figured someone might appreciate it here.

Mods:

OX4 PAF pickups (8.03k, 8.22k)
CTS 500k audio taper potentiometers
NOS Soviet capacitors (0.22uf)
50's wiring
50's style toggle switch and output jack wiring (braided wire)
M69 butyrate humbucker rings (flat bottom, tall height)
Vintage shape pickguard
Faber "PLUS" German bell brass conversion bridge posts
ABR1 bridge
Aluminum tailpiece
1" steel tailpiece studs
Top hat reflector knobs with embossed numbers (with knob pointers)
Gibson Historic truss rod cover
Vintage inspired toggle switch poker chip
Amber switch tip (no internal mold markings)
Vintage inspired jack plate
Light colour Kluson tulip tips
Donor:

Les Paul Standard Faded 
2008
One piece back
Comfortable 59' neck
Chambered weight relief
Weight: 3.16 kg (6.97 lb)


----------



## doblander

My 2nd hand Stagg Nitro telecaster. Rustoleum rattlecan refinish. Originally orange with wide "checkered flag" stripe on centre front of body full length. Refinished in black glitter. Zero upgrades because stock stuff is too good to bother replacing it. No buzz action as low as any you'll ever see any guitar. There's no S/N nor any clue as to the where or when. I'm guessing made in China because it's a quality build. A high grade player.


----------



## chimo

Here's the latest one I've finished. 

Figured Anigrè body
Zebrawood neck with Gaboon Ebony fingerboard
Gotoh SD510 tuners
Bone nut
Dunlop 6105 frets
Gotoh 'In-Tune' bridge, modified back for string clearance 
TV Jones Starwood pickups set
4 way switching
Bigsby B5


----------



## Milkman

CathodeRay said:


> With some parts from @Dg87 & etc.
> Broke the 1 string before the camera came out.
> 6 position rotary switch selects pickup splits & mixes.
> Push-push volume selects phase.


Love the strap locks


----------



## Moodivarius

My first build on the left, Cherrywood Strat and cherry neck. My latest on right, Jazzcaster. 











Pickups in Jazzcaster did not show up, by the time the pic was taken. Now both cream.

Roasted Birdseye maple neck.


----------



## Woodsong

35" scale Walnut fretless 5 string.


----------



## darcy_b

Here's some shots of my builds/designs.


----------



## markdoe

darcy_b said:


> View attachment 438994


They're all beautiful and unique, but I especially love the binding on this one.


----------



## Woodsong

My latest. A Firebird. Sapele and Black Walnut. P90 pickups. Steinberger gearless tuners.


----------



## darcy_b

markdoe said:


> They're all beautiful and unique, but I especially love the binding on this one.


Thank you. I'm quite happy with how it turned out (well... how all of them turned out actually).


Woodsong said:


> My latest. A Firebird. Sapele and Black Walnut. P90 pickups. Steinberger gearless tuners.


Very nice. How do you like the Steinberger tuners?


----------



## laristotle

Woodsong said:


> A Firebird. Sapele and Black Walnut


Really like how you joined the wings.


----------



## Wardo

darcy_b said:


> .. How do you like the Steinberger tuners?


I have them on a 2015 FB V. 
I like them, they have a good feel and ratio. 
The high E started slipping because the lock would'nt crank down far enough but there is an easy adjustment for that.
They are a bit of an exhibit on the headstock but they work very well.


----------



## Woodsong

laristotle said:


> Really like how you joined the wings.
> View attachment 449832


That's authentic Gibson. At least the early ones.


----------



## Silvertone

Yes, makes them pretty easy to glue up! ;-)

Cheers Peter.


----------



## 2N1305

Silvertone said:


> View attachment 452365
> 
> 
> Yes, makes them pretty easy to glue up! ;-)
> 
> Cheers Peter.



But... You're not the same guy who posted the pictures... of the firebird??!
😦


----------



## 2N1305

OK sorry, so I went back in this thread a couple of years to about late 2017 and found that Silvertone built a firebird too, and coincidentally laminated the wings on the exact same way as Woodsong did. very coincidental or..?


----------



## Silvertone

2N1305 said:


> OK sorry, so I went back in this thread a couple of years to about late 2017 and found that Silvertone built a firebird too, and coincidentally laminated the wings on the exact same way as Woodsong did. very coincidental or..?


Not really that coincidental. That is the way Gibson did them on the first Firebirds back in 1963. This is the best pic I could find of an original Firebird.
.









Cheers Peter.


----------



## 2N1305

Silvertone said:


> Not really that coincidental. That is the way Gibson did them on the first Firebirds back in 1963. This is the best pic I could find of an original Firebird.
> .
> View attachment 458930
> 
> 
> Cheers Peter.



Well, I'll be darned... I never noticed. Not that I've played more than two Firebirds.
Or as Elvis Gratton would say "Oh ben, Tabarnac!" 😮


----------



## Silvertone

2N1305 said:


> Well, I'll be darned... I never noticed. Not that I've played more than two Firebirds.
> Or as Elvis Gratton would say "Oh ben, Tabarnac!" 😮


It's not easy to notice for sure. They also changed the way they built those guitars in the later years. Pretty quirky for sure. One of the reasons I built it. ;-)

Cheers Peter.


----------



## 2N1305

Either way, fantastic looking guitar, congrats!


----------

